# It exists: Rondo/Brice Defiant 7 string



## LordCashew (Jul 29, 2015)

Brice Defiant 735 Nat Bubinga - RondoMusic.com







Looks alright for $600.


----------



## elkinz (Jul 29, 2015)

pretty sweet design actually. 

I love the little sparkle on the top left corner of the neck pup  hahaha


----------



## HanSulu (Jul 29, 2015)

Seen this late last night, I'm not a bassist but this sure makes me want to become one haha


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 29, 2015)

Body shape really works. Starting to realize how it looks like a more abstract Jazz bass.


----------



## punisher911 (Jul 31, 2015)

Where is this listed in the site. I can only find it using your link... Man I wish it was multiscale!! Wonder how the 35" works with the C and F?


----------



## LordCashew (Jul 31, 2015)

punisher911 said:


> Where is this listed in the site. I can only find it using your link...



I can't find it on the site either. I was thinking maybe it had sold out, but after I tried to add some to my cart the site said there is only one left. Maybe it's a prototype? I got the link via email since I'm on Rondo's mailing list - it's possible that Kurt figures one of us on the list (which includes many SSO members) will buy it. He's probably right.



punisher911 said:


> Man I wish it was multiscale!! Wonder how the 35" works with the C and F?



Agree. Multiscale would be awesome, and he could do it. But this is a huge step IMO. The basses are catching up to the guitars in terms of scale options and now string count. He's already got multiscale 5 strings as well as standard scale 6 and 7 strings. Now it would be awesome if he could do a semi-custom Defiant run similar to the Intrepid/Interceptor runs, making different scale/string count/finish combinations available. If I was in the market for a new bass I would be seriously interested in something like that, provided the quality was comparable to Agile guitars.

In regards to the the 35" scale on the high strings, I find a high C to be perfectly acceptable on my 35" sixes with the right strings. With the wrong strings, it can be really pingy. The F might be a different story as it's apparently pretty hard to make a wound string that will hold that pitch even at 34". I think with a 35" scale we're stuck with plain strings. I've messed around with a BTB7 with a plain F and while though it definitely _felt_ different I didn't notice a jarring difference in tone compared to the other strings.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 31, 2015)

WHAT??


----------



## Systolic (Jul 31, 2015)

This really should be a fanned fret bass.


----------



## iron blast (Sep 24, 2015)

Step in the right direction finally


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Sep 24, 2015)

Sexy as hell and also insanely cheap!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 24, 2015)

Systolic said:


> This really should be a fanned fret bass.



Straight frets on a 7 string bass really isn't that bad. I have one @ 35". It's tuned to E0 with no problems. Next step 8 strings, right? 

I feel like I need a low E0 and a high F...


----------



## The Omega Cluster (Sep 24, 2015)

Konfyouzd said:


> Straight frets on a 7 string bass really isn't that bad. I have one @ 35". It's tuned to E0 with no problems. Next step 8 strings, right?
> 
> I feel like I need a low E0 and a high F...



Dude, we're on the same page.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Sep 25, 2015)

Its hilarious that you guys are debating whether 35" is enough to tune that low, but all the ERG guys are scared of 30" scale for a 9 string tuned a half step above your low B.

Just proves what I've been saying all along - the ERG crowd want the impossible and are prepared to sacrifice all tuning stability to get it.


----------



## ixlramp (Sep 26, 2015)

Being an ERG forum there is obsession with fanned frets, but it's not needed so much on an ERB. Fanned frets are primarily a guitar thing to keep a familiar gauge and tension on the top E while allowing a long scale low down. A 34-35" scale for ERB high strings is no problem, it only improves the clarity and harmonicity of the mid to high strings, if it's too bright just reduce the gauge and tension to mellow the tone. The problem is more the over-tensioning of high strings in bass sets.
Most ERBassists prefer straight frets, it's only really needed for 11+ strings.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 26, 2015)

GuitarBizarre said:


> Its hilarious that you guys are debating whether 35" is enough to tune that low, but all the ERG guys are scared of 30" scale for a 9 string tuned a half step above your low B.
> 
> Just proves what I've been saying all along - the ERG crowd want the impossible and are prepared to sacrifice all tuning stability to get it.



The octave and note might be the same, but the desired tone is vastly different. 

Difference between fundamental vs. transients and overtones. 

Not to mention the differences between bass and guitar string construction, amplification, and desired tonality. 

If you pick the open E1 on a 27" to 30" scale guitar and compare it to the open E1 on a 32" to 35" scale bass you'll notice, even if played through the same rig, the tone is incredibly different. The guitar is going for the overtones and the bass will be grounded in the fundamental. 

For a more active example, look at Meshuggah. The guitar and bass are played in unison, the same octave, but you can hear the separation between the guitar and bass when you listen to the tracks separately. They can share the same frequency range because the both take up different parts of it.

Worth a quick read: http://howmusicreallyworks.com/Pages_Chapter_3/3_2.html


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Sep 26, 2015)

I'm all about that.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 26, 2015)

Well said, Max!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Sep 27, 2015)

Alex Kenivel said:


> I'm all about that.



So, would you say you're all about that bass?


----------



## Tr3vor (Sep 28, 2015)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Worth a quick read: How Music REALLY Works!, Chapter 3: How Tones and Overtones REALLY Work



Your quick read link just ate up 4 hours 

That's some cool stuff.


----------



## Lespinoza1545 (Dec 11, 2016)

Did anyone end up getting one?


----------



## Action (Dec 11, 2016)

oops, zombie thread...

I notice that rondo has since put out some of the multiscales everyone wanted in here a year ago.


----------

